# Das Helius-AC-Helius-CC-Problem



## tuxblizzard (12. Februar 2010)

Hi!

*Warum dieser Beitrag?
*Forumsbeiträge, in denen die Frage der Vor- und Nachteile des Helius AC gegenüber dem Helius CC erörtert werden gibt es schon. Dennoch blieben bei mir einige Fragen offen, die ich gerne versuchen würde zu klären und die auch in eine etwas andere Richtung gehen als bisher. Daher habe ich mir erlaubt, einen neuen Beitrag zu eröffnen.

*Inhalte
*Doch nun für alle Neugierigen, was Themen rund um Nicolai anbelangt, die Fragen bzw. Themen die ich gerne klären würde (stets bezogen auf die Modelle Helius CC und Helius AC):


Sitzergonomie und -gesundheit;
Vor- und Nachteile größerer Federwege;
Anwendungsbereich;
Zukunftsträchtigkeit;
*Persönlicher Hintergrund*
Warum ich persönlich diese Fragen bzw. Themen stelle, ist ganz einfach zu erklären.
Ich bin bislang nur klassische Mtbs der frühen 90er Jahre mit starrer Gabel und starrem Stahlrahmen gefahren. Das macht auch Spaß, aber man wird ja nicht jünger und so hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Komfort und etwas mehr Fahrsicherheit, da ich nicht mehr soviel mitarbeite, wie ich es früher tat und hätte folglich gerne ein Fully.
Das Gelände, in dem ich mich mit den alten Bikes bewege, ist fast ausschließlich Berliner Wald-Hügel-Gelände. Also kurze Anstiege auf schmalen Pfaden oder Schotterpisten und kurze geschlängelte Abfahrten auf schmalen Wurzel-Trampel-Pfaden im Zick-Zack durch den Wald. Ich mache keine Riesensprünge, fahre kein Downhill und gehe nicht in Bikeparks. Mit dem Fully würde ich in dasselbe Gelände gehen wollen.

Auf Anfrage beim Händler und bei Nicolai bekam nach meiner Geländebeschreibung spontan das Helius AC empfohlen. Beim Händler gab es das Helius AM mit 160er Gabel und das bin ich kurz probegefahren. Das war allerdings nicht ganz meine Sitzposition, da ich ziemlich starke Sattelüberhöhung gewohnt bin. Davon will ich zwar auch ein Stück weg, aber auf Augenhöhe muss der Lenker ja auch nicht gleich sein. Nach dieser Schilderung bekam ich dann das CC empfohlen.
Nun drehen sich meine Fragen um die oben genannten Themen.

*Sitzposition ,-ergonomie und -gesundheit*
Früher hat man ja eher gestreckt gesessen. Heute sagt man, dass eine aufrechte Position besser sei. Wie ist das bei den beiden Modellen? Welches wäre aus orthopädischer Sicht besser?

Und wie ist es mit der Rahmenhöhe bei den Modellen? Den Fotos auf der Website zufolge werden die Rahmen eher klein gewählt und die Stütze weit herausgezogen, was ich auch vorteilhafter und schöner finde. Außerdem ist eh die Oberrohrlänge entscheidend. Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe eine Beinlänge von 83,5 cm. Ich hätte vermutet, dass ich dann ein CC in s oder ein AC in m nehmen müsste. Bekäme ich dann immer noch eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung hin oder blieb der Sattel dann unter Lenkerniveau? Oder fährt man Fullies lieber nicht mit Sattel über Lenkerniveau, weil das dann beim Eintauchen der Gabel ungünstig oder unangenehm wird? Wie groß sind da dann noch die Variationsmöglichkeiten auch unter Betrach der möglichen Federwege? Womit wir beim nächsten Thema wären.
*
Vor- und Nachteile größerer Federwege*
Grundsätzlich stellt sich mir die Frage, inwiefern mehr Federweg Nachteile mit sich bringen kann. Was würde dafür sprechen das CC zu nehmen, wenn man an den Federweg denkt? Gibt es Vorteile dabei oder liegen bezüglich Federweg die Vorteile klar beim AC? Wie start verändert sich die Geometrie, wenn man z.B. ein AC mit 140/140mm nimmt im Vergleich zu 140/150mm? Ich vermute im ersten Fall hätte ich eher Chancen den Sattel höher zu bekommen.
*
Anwendungsbereich*
Was den Anwendungsbereich anbelangt, bin ich nicht ganz sicher, weil ich schlichtweg mit den ganzen neuen Begriffen nur bedingt etwas anfangen kann. Natürlich habe ich mir die gängigen Definitionen durchgelesen, kann aber nicht sicher einordnen, in welche Kategorie nun der Berliner Wald-Hügel-Kram fällt. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob das Cross-Country ist oder All Mountain, was den Charakter des Geländes anbelangt. Prinzipiell muss ich mit dem Bike gleichermaßen gut bergauf (manchmal auch kurze steile Passagen) und bergab fahren können. Mir macht beides Spaß, vielleicht mit leichter Bergabpräferenz. Welches ist da besser? AC oder CC?
*
Zukunftsträchtigkeit*
Welches Bike stellt die bessere Investition in die Zukunft dar? Wie sehen da Eure Erfahrungswerte aus? Entwickelt man sich eh eher zu mehr Federweg und schwieriger Strecke mit großen Sprüngen und sollte deshalb gleich das AC nehmen oder bleibt man seinem Gelände treu und hätte dann mit dem CC mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten? Wie sieht es auch mit der technischen Zukunft aus. Z.B. Gleitlager? Gibt es die in jedem Lagerhandel bzw. Metallfachhandel oder ist man auf Nicolai angewiesen? Was ist an Gleitlagern besser?

Tja, das sind jetzt viele Fragen und Themen, die ich da anreiße und man könnte Bücher damit füllen... ich freue mich, wenn der eine oder andere von Euch seine Gedanken dazu mitteilen mag.

Gruß, Simon


----------



## obim (12. Februar 2010)

nimm das CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (12. Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich entwickeln die meisten sich hin zu mehr Federweg. Obwohl dieses auf viele deiner Fragen keine adäquate Antwort ist, nimm nach meiner Meinung eher das AC. Und natürlich bekommst Du eine Sattelüberhöhung hin, Du sitzt auf nem AC nur nicht mehr ganz so gestreckt wie auf nem CC, was ich als wesentlich angenehmer empfinde. Sattel wird nur abwärts runter gedrückt.


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Februar 2010)

Denke mal über eine absenkbare Gabel nach.

Bin 2008 auch noch Starrgabel gefahren, 2009 120mm, dann AC in M mit einer Thor 100-140mm bei einer Schrittlänge von 80cm.


----------



## softbiker (12. Februar 2010)

Das ist ganz einfach. AC
Das CC i ist meiner Meinung nach der ideale Marathon-Begleiter allerdings finde ich mehr Federweg macht einfach Spaß.
Zudem ist wie schon gesagt die Sitzposition angenehmer und aufrechter.
Einen schönen VRO-Vorbau von Syntace drauf und ne absenkbare 140er Gabel wird dich sicherlich glücklich machen.
Wie du schon selber gesagt hast ist am CC einfach die etwas gestrecktere Sitzposition ausschlaggeben. 
Das AC ist einfach ein Spielgerät.


----------



## flyingscot (12. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre auch mein Helius AM die meiste Zeit mit einer kleinen Sattelüberhöhung, jedenfalls wenn ich die Gabel auf 130mm einstelle, wie meistens.

Gestreckte Sitzposition und Sattelüberhöhung kannst du mit beiden Rahmen realisieren. Allerdings ist bei viel Federweg aktuell eine kompakte Sitzposition "modern". Vorteil ist, dass man gerade bei langsame Drops oder technischen Fahren (Umsetzen usw.) mehr Gewichtsverlagerungsmöglichkeiten hat.

Ich würde zum AC greifen, da es etwas leichter ist und für mehr Federweg zugelassen ist (Wiederverkaufswert...).


----------



## checkb (12. Februar 2010)

> ist fast ausschließlich Berliner Wald-Hügel-Gelände. Also kurze Anstiege auf schmalen Pfaden oder Schotterpisten und kurze geschlängelte Abfahrten auf schmalen Wurzel-Trampel-Pfaden im Zick-Zack durch den Wald.



Ich denke ein CC reicht locker für Berlin. Wenn Du wirklich Spass auf mehr hast und öfters in den Berliner Bergspots ( Harz und Zittauer ) rumtourst hole dir ein AM. Du hast bei einer eventuellen fahrtechnischen Entwicklung, mehr Potential das Bike aufzurüsten.

checkb

PS: Es reicht auch ein HT mit Federgabel für Berlin.


----------



## stuk (13. Februar 2010)

hallo,

gute Entscheidung so ein Helius (egal welches)

also der Federweg ist beim CC und AC hinten fast gleich, mit einem 200 mm langen und 57 hubigen Dämpfer kommt das cc auch auf 147 mm Federweg. Vorne sollten jedoch maximal. 140 gefahren werden. Mit der Vorbaulänge kannst du die Sitzposition ob aufrecht oder gestreckt je nach Vorliebe selbst bestimmen. Ich habe mein cc erst als Tourenrad und mittlerweiler mit Stahldämpfer und stabielen Teilen als klassisches 150/147er Spassbike (ich sage gerne "EntourO") aufgebaut. Mit dem Rahmen ist sehr viel möglich....

Durch die tiefere Form könntest du beim AC übriegens Probleme mit der gewünschten Sattelüberhöhung bekommen. Glaube da gabs auch mal User die lange nach entspr. Stützen fürs AM gesucht haben...

Aber,trotz aller Zufreidenheit,da langsam die Grenze des Rades erreicht wird und ich bald mehr Reserven benötige wird das nächste ein AM. Das Helius CC hat meine Fahrweise und Können sehr positiv entwickelt. 

also mein Tip: CC (ersteinmal)

mfg


----------



## flyingscot (13. Februar 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Durch die tiefere Form könntest du beim AC übriegens Probleme mit der gewünschten Sattelüberhöhung bekommen. Glaube da gabs auch mal User die lange nach entspr. Stützen fürs AM gesucht haben...



Stimmt, ich unter anderen. Aber mit meiner 43cm Shannon-Stütze funktioniert das auch bei meinem Helius AM problemlos. Allerdings mit einem kleinen Gewichtsnachteil.


----------



## mtboma (13. Februar 2010)

Also für den Grundewald reicht eigentlich maximal das RC wenn du sonst starr gefahren bist. Bin dort früher auch Stahl starr gefahren. Ist bald 20 Jahre her. Wenn du aber auch mal in den Harz willst dann kannste auch das CC nehmen. Das fahre ich ja auch und das reicht dicke. Mittlerweile bin ich im Taunus und Westerwald unterwegs. 
Generell ist zu sagen das ich persönlich mit der alten gesteckteren Sitzposition besser zurecht komme. Es bildet sich dann kein Rundrücken im Schulterbereich. Ausserdem ist die Atmung nicht blockiert. Mache auf alle Fälle ein paar Probefahrten, nicht nur einmal. Da man an verschiedenen Tagen auch sehr verschieden drauf ist. Muskelspannung etc. 
Mit meinem CC fahre ich hier ganz entspannt den ganzen Tag im Sattel. Ja wenn mal der Schnee endlich verschwinden würde. 



​
Hatte letzte Jahr schon die Möglichkeit auch zwischen AC oder CC zu wählen. Meine Wahl viel völlig richtig auf das CC. Immerhin kann man es ja wirklich von fast Race bis gemütliches Tourensofa Trimmen. 

Kim


----------



## tuxblizzard (13. Februar 2010)

Hi!
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure bisherigen Antworten. Ich bin ja wie schon erwähnt im Fully-Bereich ohne jegliche Erfahrung. Von daher werde ich einfach mal weiter mehr oder weniger dumm nachfragen. Vielleicht hilft es ja auch anderen Forumsmitlesern oder -teilnehmern. Meine folgenden Kommentare sind nicht als Kritik Eurer Beiträge zu verstehen, sondern ich will lediglich noch mehr wissen...



softbiker schrieb:


> Zudem ist wie schon gesagt die Sitzposition angenehmer und aufrechter...
> Das AC ist einfach ein Spielgerät.


Heisst das, dass es eher für kurze Späße zu haben ist, als für ausgiebige Ausfahrten? Im gänzlich ungefederten Stahlhardtailbereich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass aufrechtere Positionen nett sind, wenn man zur Eisdiele fährt. Wenn man hingegen sportlich fährt, quasi trainiert, ist es gestreckt angenehmer. Ist das bei Fullies genau andersherum?



Zep2008 schrieb:


> Denke mal über eine absenkbare Gabel nach.


Heisst absenkbar, dass ich die Gabel auf eine niedrigere Höhe feststellen kann oder dass ich sie mit kleinerem Federweg fahren kann? Wenn letzteres: wie nimmt das Einfluss auf das Verhalten der Gabel?



checkb schrieb:


> Ich denke ein CC reicht locker für Berlin. PS: Es reicht auch ein HT mit Federgabel für Berlin.


Klar, bislang bin ich ja auch mit einem Hardtail ohne Federgabel zurechtgekommen. Ich denke auch, dass 120mm Federweg z.B. schon ausreichend sein können. Meine Fragen zielten zusätzlich eben auch auf Orthopädie und Ergonomie ab, Rückenverträglichkeit etc.. Auf die unterschiedliche Eignung für lange und kurze Fahrten, genauso aber auch auf Fahrverhalten und Fahrspaß. Ich will im Prinzip die Stärken und Schwächen der Modelle noch genauer durchleuchten und schlussendlich die Kriterien gewichten und anhand dessen eine Entscheidung fällen.



stuk schrieb:


> Ich habe mein cc erst als Tourenrad und mittlerweiler mit Stahldämpfer und stabielen Teilen als klassisches 150/147er Spassbike (ich sage gerne "EntourO")


Mit 150/147, was wäre da der Vorteil zum AC mit 150/140?



mtboma schrieb:


> Generell ist zu sagen das ich persönlich mit der alten gesteckteren Sitzposition besser zurecht komme. Es bildet sich dann kein Rundrücken im Schulterbereich. Ausserdem ist die Atmung nicht blockiert.


Aha, das heisst, das aufrecht letztenendes orthopädisch doch ungeeigneter ist als gestreckt? Gibt es hier Orthopäden oder Physiotherapeuten unter Euch, die da was sagen können.



mtboma schrieb:


> Mache auf alle Fälle ein paar Probefahrten, nicht nur einmal. Da man an verschiedenen Tagen auch sehr verschieden drauf ist. Muskelspannung etc.


Das würde ich sehr gerne machen, aber das ist mit Nicolai in Berlin nicht ganz einfach... andererseits ist das denke ich sehr wichtig, gerade weil ich mit Fullies keine Erfahrung habe und Nicolais ja nicht ganz preiswert sind. Da möchte ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.



mtboma schrieb:


> Mit meinem CC fahre ich hier ganz entspannt den ganzen Tag im Sattel. Ja wenn mal der Schnee endlich verschwinden würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst Du mir vielleicht kurz erläutern, wie die Federwegskonfiguration bei Dir ist und wie groß Du bist bzw. wie lang Deine Schritthöhe ist. Dann habe ich eine Vorstellung wer auf diesem schönen Bike sitzt. Die Stütze ist so, wie Du immer fährst oder ist die für das Foto verändert?
Was sprach bei Deiner Entscheidung gegen das AC?

Vielen Dank!
Gruß, Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (13. Februar 2010)

mtboma schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Jahr schon die Möglichkeit auch zwischen AC oder CC zu wählen. Meine Wahl viel völlig richtig auf das CC. Immerhin kann man es ja wirklich von fast Race bis gemütliches Tourensofa Trimmen.



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das bei dir letztes Jahr so, dass du von Kalle wusstest, dass das AC kommt aber die genauen Details noch nicht feststanden und das Modell noch nicht offiziell präsentiert war und auch ein recht gutes Angebot für ein CC hattest.



			
				tuxblizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst das, dass es eher für kurze Späße zu haben ist, als für ausgiebige Ausfahrten? Im gänzlich ungefederten Stahlhardtailbereich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass aufrechtere Positionen nett sind, wenn man zur Eisdiele fährt. Wenn man hingegen sportlich fährt, quasi trainiert, ist es gestreckt angenehmer. Ist das bei Fullies genau andersherum?



Das AC ist genauso gut oder schlecht für lange Touren ausgelegt, wie das CC. Da gibt's keinerlei Einschränkungen. Die Sitzposition hängt maßgeblich vom (individuellen) Aufbau ab. Die Oberrohrlängen beider Rahmen sind in "M" mit 580mm identisch. Man könnte nun mutmaßen, das das durchschnittliche AC durch die grösseren Federwege tatsächlich eher von jemandem gewählt wird, der mehr als nur Kilometer abreißen vorhat und dementsprechend mit kürzerem Vorbau etc. aufbaut und man dadurch auch etwas aufrechter sitzt.



			
				tuxblizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst absenkbar, dass ich die Gabel auf eine niedrigere Höhe feststellen kann oder dass ich sie mit kleinerem Federweg fahren kann? Wenn letzteres: wie nimmt das Einfluss auf das Verhalten der Gabel?



Absenkbar heisst, je nach Gabelhersteller, das die Gabel stufenlos oder in Stufen im Federweg reduziert werden kann, es bleibt aber immer ein (Rest)Federweg übrig, der zwar insgesamt straffer ausfällt, als voll ausgefahren, aber es federt im Uphill m.E. immer noch mehr als ausreichend.



			
				tuxblizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 150/147, was wäre da der Vorteil zum AC mit 150/140?



Bei "stuk" liegt es denke ich daran, dass der Rahmen schon vorhanden war und mittels eines Dämpfers mit mehr Hub ein bischen Federweg herausgekitzelt werden kann, allerdings mit der Einschränkung das der (evtl. voluminöse) Hinterreifen bei voller Kompression an Sitzrohr schlagen kann.

Du hast im Anfangsbeitrag die Frage nach der Zukunftssicherheit gestellt. Das ist natürlich schwierig zu beantworten. Das AC befindet sich erst im 2. Modelljahr und wird uns daher noch einige Jahre begleiten. Das CC hingegen ist ein absoluter Klassiker und wird in seiner Form als robuster, sportlicher Tourer ebenfalls nicht außer Mode kommen. Über die Ersatzteileversorgung braucht man sich bei Nicolai auch keine Gedanken machen, die ist für mindestens 10 Jahre gewährleistet.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber soweiso erstmal jegliche Fully-Modelle, ganz gleich von welchem Hersteller, ausgiebig Probe fahren, um erstmal einmal ein Gefühl für die Federung zu bekommen und um zu sehen, ob dir das überhaupt taugt.


----------



## flyingscot (13. Februar 2010)

tuxblizzard schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass es eher für kurze Späße zu haben ist, als für ausgiebige Ausfahrten? Im gänzlich ungefederten Stahlhardtailbereich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass aufrechtere Positionen nett sind, wenn man zur Eisdiele fährt. Wenn man hingegen sportlich fährt, quasi trainiert, ist es gestreckt angenehmer. Ist das bei Fullies genau andersherum?


Wenn man sportlich den Berg hoch möchte, ist eine gestreckte Position praktisch, will man sportlich den Berg runter eine Kompakte. Je nach Gewichtung uphill/downhill muss man sich für einen Kompromiss entscheiden. Und da man mit viel Federweg auch richtig anspruchsvolle Trails schnell runter fahren kann, gibt es aktuell eine Trend zur kompakten also aufrechteren Sitzposition.




tuxblizzard schrieb:


> Heisst absenkbar, dass ich die Gabel auf eine niedrigere Höhe feststellen kann oder dass ich sie mit kleinerem Federweg fahren kann? Wenn letzteres: wie nimmt das Einfluss auf das Verhalten der Gabel?


Genau, etwas weniger Federweg steht zur Verfügung. Das Federverhalten bleibt gefühlt gleich. Der Sitz- und Lenkwinkel wird steiler, wodurch der Uphill komfortabler wird.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wenn man sportlich den Berg hoch möchte, ist eine gestreckte Position praktisch, will man sportlich den Berg runter eine Kompakte. Je nach Gewichtung uphill/downhill muss man sich für einen Kompromiss entscheiden. Und da man mit viel Federweg auch richtig anspruchsvolle Trails schnell runter fahren kann, gibt es aktuell eine Trend zur kompakten also aufrechteren Sitzposition.
> 
> Genau, etwas weniger Federweg steht zur Verfügung. Das Federverhalten bleibt gefühlt gleich. Der Sitz- und Lenkwinkel wird steiler, wodurch der Uphill komfortabler wird.



Deswegen hab ich auf meinem Helius die B2-Barends von Syntace dran.
Damit kommt man schön gestreckt nach vorne ohne dass die Bergabfähigkeiten des Bikes leiden.
Ich brauche da auch etwas 'Zug' damit es Bergauf vernünftig voran geht.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/373986

Die abgebildeten Syntace Vorbauten fahre ich inzwischen nach unten gedreht (also -6 Grad) für noch mehr 'Zug'.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## flyingscot (14. Februar 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich auf meinem Helius die B2-Barends von Syntace dran.
> Damit kommt man schön gestreckt nach vorne ohne dass die Bergabfähigkeiten des Bikes leiden.
> Ich brauche da auch etwas 'Zug' damit es Bergauf vernünftig voran geht.



BarEnds hab ich nur noch am CC-Hobel. Was meinst du mit 'Zug'? Du ziehst an den BarEnds? Klar, für nen harten Antritt im Wiegetritt mach ich das auch, aber je steiler der Anstieg desto schlechter funktioniert das: Zug am Lenker bedeutet steigendes Vorderrad, zuviel Vorlage und "Unrundheit" beim Wiegetritt bedeutet durchrutschendes Hinterrad.

Ich kurbele daher solche Anstiege eigentlich immer im Sitzen hoch, schön gleichmäßig. Und dabei finde ich die Barends nutzlos, bergab sogar richtig hinderlich und einengend.

Einzig die alternative Handposition spricht noch für BarEnds, aber das geht auch ohne.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> BarEnds hab ich nur noch am CC-Hobel. Was meinst du mit 'Zug'? Du ziehst an den BarEnds? Klar, für nen harten Antritt im Wiegetritt mach ich das auch, aber je steiler der Anstieg desto schlechter funktioniert das: Zug am Lenker bedeutet steigendes Vorderrad, zuviel Vorlage und "Unrundheit" beim Wiegetritt bedeutet durchrutschendes Hinterrad.
> 
> Ich kurbele daher solche Anstiege eigentlich immer im Sitzen hoch, schön gleichmäßig. Und dabei finde ich die Barends nutzlos, bergab sogar richtig hinderlich und einengend.
> 
> Einzig die alternative Handposition spricht noch für BarEnds, aber das geht auch ohne.



Mit 'Zug' meine ich einen ähnlich wie auf dem RR gestreckten Rücken. 
Ist wie wenn man am Rennlenker die Bremshebel im Obergriff hat.
Dafür sind auch knapp 4cm tiefergelegten B2-Barends gedacht.
Das funktioniert auch noch bei richtig giftigen Steigungen > 25 % solange dabei nicht zu viele trialmäßige Stellen zu überwinden sind.

Ich pflege ebenfalls einen gleichmäßigen Tritt, aber mit etwas weniger Frequenz als auf dem RR.

Fahren tue ich bis auf bergab alles im Sitzen, da der Hinterbau meines FR durch den nachgerüsteten Lufthebel mit Stahlfederdämpfer eher Bikeparkmäßig eingestellt ist und nur im Sitzen schön neutral arbeitet.

Bergab haben mich die Barends bislang noch nicht gestört, selbst beim Fahrwerkseinstellen im Bikepark nicht 
(Das war für mich der einzige Grund mal den Lift zu benutzen - ansonsten gehts immer mit eigener Kraft hoch)

Gruss
Wolfgang

P.S.:  das mit den B2-Barends nutze ich auch am Tandem, wenn wir uns (immer wieder mal) mit einem Rennradler anlegen ... und es dann mit > 40 km/h über die Ebene geht bis einer abreissen lässt


----------



## stuk (14. Februar 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Bei "stuk" liegt es denke ich daran, dass der Rahmen schon vorhanden war und mittels eines Dämpfers mit mehr Hub ein bischen Federweg herausgekitzelt werden kann, allerdings mit der Einschränkung das der (evtl. voluminöse) Hinterreifen bei voller Kompression an Sitzrohr schlagen kann.
> QUOTE]
> 
> der 200/57 Dämpfer und somit 147 Federweg wurde mir von Kalle empfohlen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxblizzard (15. Februar 2010)

Hi!
Wenn ich jetzt Eure bisherigen Antworten versuche zusammenzufassen, komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass


beide Bikes begeisterte Anhänger haben,
beide Bikes mit kleineren Einschränkungen Federwegskombinationen von 140/140 zulassen, das CC allerdings auch kleinere Federwege zulässt (wobei ich nicht weiß, was da der Vorteil wäre),
beide Bikes gleichermaßen für lange und kurze Touren geeignet sind und dass
bei gleichen Federwegen das AC etwas aufrechter und das CC etwas gestreckter daherkommt.
Letzten Endes ist die Entscheidung, wie zu erwarten war, nicht einfacher geworden, da sie immer noch im Wesentlichen von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt und vom Anwendungsbereich, von dem derzeit nicht klar ist, ob und inwiefern er sich verändern wird.
Aber ich habe ein paar mehr Erfahrungen, Eindrücke und Meinungen gehört, die mir vielleicht im Kopf herumschwirren, wenn ich ...



Testmaen schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich aber soweiso erstmal jegliche Fully-Modelle, ganz gleich von welchem Hersteller, ausgiebig Probe fahren, um erstmal einmal ein Gefühl für die Federung zu bekommen und um zu sehen, ob dir das überhaupt taugt.



...wenn ich ein paar Probefahrten mache. Denn ich denke auch, dass all die Theorie nicht viel hilft, wenn man nicht auf den Bikes gesessen hat.
Das wird aber vermutlich garnicht so einfach hier in Berlin sowohl das AC, als auch das CC probezufahren. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch ähnliche Bikes, die ich vergleichend fahren kann. Schlussendlich möchte ich aber ein Nicolai haben.
Gruß, Simon


----------



## stuk (15. Februar 2010)

hallo simon,
um eine probfahrt wirst du echt nicht rum kommen, zumal die von dir genannte Grösse S fürs CC bei deiner Körpergröße 178 wahrscheinlich zu klein sein mag.

Weniger Federweg ( z.B. 120er Gabel und hinten auf ca. 120 einstellen) kann einen Vorteil haben wenn du es ehr sportlich-straff magst. Könnte ja sein, daß du durchs Starrbikefahren ein 140er (150er) Fully als "Schaukelpferd" empfindest und es gar nicht magst? Dann wäre das RC vielleicht sogar etwas für dich.

Testcenter http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/

mfg


----------



## tuxblizzard (15. Februar 2010)

Hi!



stuk schrieb:


> um eine probfahrt wirst du echt nicht rum kommen, zumal die von dir genannte Grösse S fürs CC bei deiner Körpergröße 178 wahrscheinlich zu klein sein mag.


Da will ich auch auf garkeinen Fall drumherumkommen. Eine Probefahrt ist ein muss. Das ist klar! Aber eine Vorauswahl für die Fahrt zu treffen, ist ja auch nicht verkehrt...
Aber wie gesagt, in Berlin gibt es nicht viele Testmöglichkeiten. Die Liste unter dem genannten link ist auch nicht sehr aktuell. Leider. Aber auch ok, dann fahre ich mal wieder ein Wochenende weg. Das ist ja auch mal nett.
Gruß, Simon


----------



## tuxblizzard (15. Februar 2010)

Was ich vorhin noch vergessen hatte:



stuk schrieb:


> Könnte ja sein, daß du durchs Starrbikefahren ein 140er (150er) Fully als "Schaukelpferd" empfindest und es gar nicht magst?


Ich hatte sowas schon. Letztens probierte ich für kurze Zeit ein einfaches Fully von Steppenwolf für irgendwas 1200 Euro, das war grauenvoll. Kurz darauf probierte ich dann ebenfalls sehr kurz ein Nicolai Helius AM und das war obwohl es garnicht meine Sitzposition war erstaunlich spaßig. 
Mit beiden Bikes war ich nur sehr kurz unterwegs und auch nicht im Gelände. Das eine brachte mich von der Fully-Idee fast wieder ab, das andere machte Laune auf mehr... dreimal dürft Ihr raten...
Gruß, Simon


----------



## schlammdiva (15. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollten auch die unterschiedlichen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel der beiden Modelle betrachtet werden. Das CC ist etwas wendiger von den Winkeln her als das AC. 
Außerdem hat das AC einen leicht höheren Schwerpunkt (Tretlagerhöe zu Achse). Wenn man vom CC-Hardtail kommt erscheint einem das CC schon sehr hoch (ging mir zumindest so).


----------



## mtboma (16. Februar 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das bei dir letztes Jahr so, dass du von Kalle wusstest, dass das AC kommt aber die genauen Details noch nicht feststanden und das Modell noch nicht offiziell präsentiert war und auch ein recht gutes Angebot für ein CC hattest.



Doch ich wusste schon ein bisschen mehr  als ich mich für mein CC entschied. Es gibt bekanntlich auch noch das alte gute Telefon und jemand mit einem guten direkten Draht. Sonst hätte ich halt warten müssen bis die genauen Daten da gewesen wären.




> Kannst Du mir vielleicht kurz erläutern, wie die Federwegskonfiguration bei Dir ist und wie groß Du bist bzw. wie lang Deine Schritthöhe ist. Dann habe ich eine Vorstellung wer auf diesem schönen Bike sitzt. Die Stütze ist so, wie Du immer fährst oder ist die für das Foto verändert?
> Was sprach bei Deiner Entscheidung gegen das AC?
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> Gruß, Simon



Hallo Simon, meine Schrittlänge ist 80cm, Körpergröße ist 172. Die Stütze auf dem Bild ist so wie ich damit fahre. Die Rahmengröße ist M.  Lasse dich nicht täuschen von der Optik bei Fullys. Bedenke immer das wenn man sich draufsetzt die ganze Chose noch etwas einsinkt und sich etwas nach hinten verlagert. Zur Zeit habe ich das Rad auf 100 mm vorne und hinten entsprechend eingestellt. Gabel ist jetzt eine Fox 100. Also Racelastig. Die Einstellerei mache ich immer unterwegs auf einer Referenzstrecke. Es geht ja auch oder vorallem um die Balance auf dem Rad. Es bedarf schon ein wenig Geduld bis man so sein Setup gefunden hat. Fully Neulingen würde ich immer erst raten mit einer straffen Abstimmung zu beginnen. Es ist halt schon ein anderes Fahrgefühl wenn man so vom alten Stahlbock kommt. 
Gegen das AC sprach damals die veränderte Geo, und das mehr an Federweg, was ich nicht brauche. Sowie die für mich unertägliche neue Optik. Sicherlich ist ein tiefere Oberrohr viel besser im Gelände. Aber ich liebe diese klassische optische Linie des CC. Fahre seit 1989 MTB, das prägt. Um ganz erlich zu sein, die aktuellen Modelle des gesammten CC Radmarktes erzeugen bei mir nur noch Würgereize. Habe ein Epic, ein CD Rush, ein Ghost RT Lector Team besessen. Sind alle wieder gegangen und viel Geld ist verbrannt worden. Geblieben ist mein Helius CC.  
Meine aderen Rösser im Stall sind fast alles Stahlrösser von alt bis jung. Für mich ist es ja kein Rennsport mehr wenn ich ausfahre. Solte halt mal eine Stelle kommen wo man starr nicht weiter kommt, dann steige ich eben ab. Im übrigen traue ich meinem Orange P7 viel mehr zu als so manch teuren Alupfeile. 

Es wird doch sicherlich einen Händler in oder um Berlin geben der Testräder vorrätig hat. Oder jemand hier aus dem Forum der in deiner Nähe wohnt. 
Habe gerade mal auf der Nicolai HP geschaut da ist http://www.eastsidebiker.de/ mit Testrädern wie CC und RC in größe M aufgeführt. Anrufen, Termin ausmachen. Rad abholen und fahren. 

Kim


----------



## stuk (16. Februar 2010)

da zeigen sich mal wieder die vielen Möglcihkeiten des Helius CC.
MTBOMA´s harten racelastigen 100/100 Aufbau bis hin zu meinem weichen ca. 150er fast Enduro-Aufbau. Und alles was dazwischen möglich ist....
Mit keinem anderem Nicolai (und auch sonst nur mit ganz wenigen Rahmen) lassen sich so viele unterschiedliche und sinnvolle bikes zusammenstellen.  

@simon. Vielleicht kannst du ja zum Testen einen Termin bei Nicolai ausmachen, kleiner Ausflug, Werksbesichtigung, ne Runde mit nem CC,AC und RC
Gibt Leute die haben das schon so gemacht!
Oder Du fährst zur Hausmesse oder auf ein Festival wo auch Nicolai ausstellt. Vorher aber nachfragen ob sie die für Dich interessanten bikes dabeihaben!

Ein generelles Testen von anderen Rädern bringt eh keinen richtigen Vergleich und Dir keine Lösung. Eigentlich finde ich das "Ausnutzen" von Testmöglichkeiten gegenüber dem Händler nicht sehr fair wenn man eh weiß das man ein anderes Rad kaufen wird....   
mfg


----------



## tuxblizzard (16. Februar 2010)

Hi!


mtboma schrieb:


> Hallo Simon, meine Schrittlänge ist 80cm, Körpergröße ist 172. Die Stütze auf dem Bild ist so wie ich damit fahre. Die Rahmengröße ist M.


Wow, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das sieht ja schonmal gut aus. Ich finde nämlich, dass Bikes bei denen die Stütze nur wenig herausgezogen ist einfach nicht gut aussehen. Ich stehe da auch eher auf Klassiker, weswegen mir rein optisch auch eher das RC und das CC zusagen... aber die Optik ist zweitrangig. Ich habe jetzt viele Jahre klassische MTBs gesammelt, musste aber beim einen oder anderen feststellen, dass es sich nicht gut fahren ließ. Das aber ist eigentlich das Wichtigste! 



mtboma schrieb:


> hat. Fully Neulingen würde ich immer erst raten mit einer straffen Abstimmung zu beginnen. Es ist halt schon ein anderes Fahrgefühl wenn man so vom alten Stahlbock kommt.


Klar, deswegen fand ich ja das Helius AM mit 160er Gabel auch so ungewohnt und konnte mir auch spontan nicht vorstellen, damit sportlich zu heizen. Das fühlte sich eher nach Kunststückchen an, die ich mich eh nicht mehr traue... Trotzdem hat es Lust auf mehr gemacht. 



mtboma schrieb:


> http://www.eastsidebiker.de/ mit Testrädern wie CC und RC in größe M


Bei den Jungs war ich schon und habe das oben genannte AM ausprobiert. Leider war das das einzige aufgebaute Nicolai... ansonsten waren die sehr nett und ich werde da auch wieder hingehen. Wer weiss, vielleicht bauen sie demnächst ja wieder ein paar Bikes auf...



stuk schrieb:


> Ein generelles Testen von anderen Rädern bringt eh keinen richtigen Vergleich und Dir keine Lösung. Eigentlich finde ich das "Ausnutzen" von Testmöglichkeiten gegenüber dem Händler nicht sehr fair wenn man eh weiß das man ein anderes Rad kaufen wird....
> mfg


Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir da völlig recht. Oftmals, nicht nur im Fahrradbereich, habe ich deswegen schon mehr Geld bezahlt, weil ich bei dem Händler, bei dem ich Testmöglichkeiten hatte schlussendlich auch gekauft habe. Wenn ich also z.B. bei Eastsidebiker durch das fahren anderer Bikes eine Vorahnung für mehr oder weniger Federweg bekomme und die mir dann entsprechend ein Nicolai zur Probe aufbauen würden und ich mir dann klar wäre, was ich will und es dort kaufte, wäre alles in Ordnung. Aber da muss ich mal mit denen reden. Ich wollte da eh längst schon wieder gewesen sein, aber die Arbeit holt mich gerade ein.
Gruß, Simon


----------



## Pulmoll (17. Februar 2010)

Ich klinke mich hier mal rein...

Ich fahre ein Nicolai Nonius CC 

Ich habe es zum Freeride umgebaut.

50mm Vorbau Thomson X4 und gekröpfte Thomson Sattelstütze.

So habe ich die Sitzposition mehr nach hinten verlagert.

Wheelies und Sprünge sind so für mich besser kontrolliebar.

Im Gelände übersteuert das Bike gutmütig.

Für Touren ist die Sitzposition, ehr anstrengend.

Ich überlege nun wieder umzubauen.

110-120mm vorbau und grade Stütze.

Der Winkel des Vorbaus sollte bei 0° liegen.

Oder wäre ein negativer Vorbau -5° sogar ratsam?

Durch die 130mm Federgabel  steigt ein 0° Vorbau natürlich an.


----------



## stuk (17. Februar 2010)

@ simon...
vielleicht redest du mal mit den Junges von eastside und die können die einen Termin mit einem Heliusfahrer organisieren. So hat es damals bei meinem Kauf geklappt. Bin mit dem netten Sportsfreund ne kleine Runde gefahren, er auf meinem XXXXX und ich mit seinem Helius. Dann zurück zum shop und gekauft! 

@pullmoll
das hört sich nach einem ähnlichen Projekt an wie ich es hatte/fertig habe.
ich habe mich auf 80er 0Grad Thomson bei tatsächlich 145 Gabel eingeschossen. Lange steile Anstiege sind durch den flachen Winkel, der durch die zu lange Gabel entsteht, jedoch nur mit Absenkung möglich.
Längere Vorbauten haben mir auf dem trail ein zu kippeliges Gefühl, mit zu wenig Druck, gegeben.
Kürze Vorbauten haben mich dann auf Tour doch zu sehr eingeengt.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (17. Februar 2010)

Immer dran denken, Reifenfreiheit beim CC  max 2,3" !!!
Das war für mich ausschlaggebend ein AC aufzubauen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Februar 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Immer dran denken, Reifenfreiheit beim CC  max 2,3" !!!
> Das war für mich ausschlaggebend ein AC aufzubauen.



Oder beim CC die FR-Schwinge verbauen lassen. Ich fahre eigentlich auch nur ein 'FR' in CC-Geo, was aber inzwischen auf die FR-Federwege gewachsen ist.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Pulmoll (10. März 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> @pullmoll
> das hört sich nach einem ähnlichen Projekt an wie ich es hatte/fertig habe.
> ich habe mich auf 80er 0Grad Thomson bei tatsächlich 145 Gabel eingeschossen. Lange steile Anstiege sind durch den flachen Winkel, der durch die zu lange Gabel entsteht, jedoch nur mit Absenkung möglich.
> Längere Vorbauten haben mir auf dem trail ein zu kippeliges Gefühl, mit zu wenig Druck, gegeben.
> ...



Wie sind Deine Maße `?

Ich habe 585 Oberrohrlänge und laut Tabelle sollte ein 115mm Vorbau gefahren werden.

Nun habe ich überlegt eine "relative" race face Flatbar zu fahren und 120mm oder 110mm Vorbau.

Das geht natürlich in Richtung gestreckter Sitzposition.

Bin mir etwas unschlüssig....

Am besten beide Vorbauten ordern und testen...


----------



## stuk (11. März 2010)

Hallo pulmoll

mein maße? 90 60 90 ha ha

ne fahre einen 2006 Helius CC M Rahmen und der hat ne Oberrohrlänge von 568.
bin selbst 182 groß.
Bin eine Zeit mit einem 100er Vorbau aber auch kürzere Gabel (130er) gut zurechtgekommen. Als die Gabel dann aber durch eine ca. 2. cm längere getauscht wurde hatte ich in schnellen Krurven zu wenig Druck bzw. auf den trails ein zu schwammiges Gefühl am Vorderrad. An Stufen und Kanten gabs Überschlagsängste.
Mein Händler hat mir dann ein paar Vorbauten zum Ausprobieren geliehen. 50er war zum Spielen perfekt aber auf Touren war ich zu eingeengt und bergauf ging es kaum.
also blieb ich beim 80 0grad hängen. so fühle ich mich wohl und sicher und länger bergauf kann/ muss ich die Gabel auf ca 120 runterfahren.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig bei Deinen Überlegungen und vielleicht hat du ja auch die möglichkeit verschiedene Vorbauten zu testen....


----------



## Pulmoll (11. März 2010)

Ich fahre ein Nonius bin 177 m mein Rahmen hat 585mm Oberrohrlänge.
Gemessen waagerecht, von mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sattelstütze.

Dürfte auch M sein. Sitzrohrlänge 47cm 
Zur Zeit ist eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze und ein 50er Vorbau verbaut
Für Trails und Sprünge, usw... ideal, bei Touren ermüdend.
Ich habe mir den VRO von Syntace angesehen, das wäre eine Option, gefällt mir aber optisch nicht.
Eine weitere Variante wäre der Kauf eines 90mm, oder 110mm Vorbaus.
Den 50mm behalten und umzurüsten bei Bedarf.


----------



## stuk (11. März 2010)

alles über 100mm vorbau würde ich nicht empfeheln für "enduro-ähnlicher einsatz" max 80mm.und das dauerde umbauen wäre mir zu nervig
aber das schöne bei unseren bikes ist ja das jeder sich SEIN bike zusammenstellen kann bis es ihm am besten taugt.


----------



## sebastianb2 (16. Mai 2010)

mtboma schrieb:


> Hallo Simon, meine Schrittlänge ist 80cm, Körpergröße ist 172. Die Stütze auf dem Bild ist so wie ich damit fahre. Die Rahmengröße ist M.



Das klingt ja mal vernünftig, ich wundere mich, dass hier tlw. Leute mit 1,85m auf ein M zurückgreifen (siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=382010&page=2) Die brauchen dann ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze und ziehen die bis zum Anschlag raus...


----------



## frankweber (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte in meinem CC nen 90 er Vorbau und fahre im AC nen 75 er 

100 er Vorbauten sind für Racehardtails oder Rennräder.

Das AC ist ds bessere CC

Für Race hab ich ein RC ( 90 er Vorbau) undfür Tour nen AC so ist es perfekt, wenn ich aber nur 1 Rad für Alles wollte würd ich ein AC haben wollen.

( aber ohne  wenigstens einen Freerider wollt ich nicht mehr leben) 


Wegen der Rahmengröße : M bei 176 im RC,AC,

Argon FR und auch im AFR ; im FR fahr ich S wegen der Wendigkeit .

Kauft AC es ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unterhalb der Bike-Parkkategorie


----------



## Tante-Emma (16. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> 100 er Vorbauten sind für Racehardtails oder Rennräder.
> 
> Das AC ist ds bessere CC
> 
> ...



 Vollste Zustimmung. Auch für mich ist (m)ein AC die ei... Woll..!

Fahre allerdings nen VRO i. d. R. zwischen 70 u. 90mm, halt je nach Bedarf.

Überlege gerade, mir für alles übers AC hinausgehende noch ein AM mit AFR Unterrohr zu holen(Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das Sinn macht?!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (16. Mai 2010)

ich habe ja immer wieder mein CC als das für mich perfekte Rad hochgelobt.
nach langen Probefahrten mit einem AM muss dieses Rad jetzt jedoch her.

Grade bei technischen langsamen Fahrten (verblockt, Stufen bei langsamer Fahrt, Hinterradversetzen etc), bietet die neue geo. mehr Vorteile durch Wendigkeit und Bewegungsfreiheit dabei ist es auch nicht so kippelig wie mein CC.
Hier dürfte das AC dem AM auch recht ähnlich und dem CC überlegen sein.
Wird aber ein AM für mich, weil ich zum jetzigen CC einen "großen Schritt" machen möchte.


----------



## fozzy (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin 175 cm groß bei Schrittlänge 82 cm und stand auch vor der Frage CC oder AC.

Ich bin beide in M probegefahren und habe mich für das AC entschieden. Ausschlaggebend war hierbei für mich in erster Linie die für mich besser passende Variabilität des AC und dessen größere Schrittfreiheit, da ich im Schwarzwald wohne und das Helius regelmäßig auch etwas gröbere Fahrstrecken (insb. bergab) ertragen muss.

Als Gabel ist eine RS Revelation (120-150 mm) verbaut. Dies gibt mir die Möglichkeit, das AC v/h je nach Bedarf zwischen 120 mm und 150 mm zu fahren, so dass sowohl für härtere Spaßtouren als auch für sportlichere Strecken jeweils das passende Setup zur Verfügung steht. Vorbaulänge ist 75 mm, die ich auch bei auf 120 mm abgesenkter Gabel nicht als zu kurz empfinde.

Das CC, das ich auch ausgiebig Probe fahren konnte, hat auch enormes Potential selbst für Gröberes zu bieten. Würde ich in gemäßigteren Gefilden wohnen, hätte ich mich ggf. auch für das CC entschieden. Ist vielleicht auch eine Altersfrage, dass ich die Sitzposition auf dem AC insgesamt als etwas entspannter empfinde.

Ich kann mich daher der hier bereits ausgesprochenen Empfehlung nur anschließen, sowohl CC als auch AC Probe zu fahren, sofern sich die Möglichkeit herstellen lässt, und dann nach dem Fahreindruck/-gefühl und dem vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet zu entscheiden. 

Gruß fozzy


----------



## tuxblizzard (21. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Ich hatte ja diesen Beitrag erstellt und will mich nun auch nochmal dazu äußern.

Ich habe beschlossen, erst einmal einige Bikes auszuprobieren und auf garkeinen Fall die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Ich habe, wie eingangs erwähnt, keine Erfahrung mit Fullies, also muss ich mich da herantasten.
Leider war es mir bislang nicht möglich, die gewünschten Modelle in Berlin Probe zu fahren. Für einen Ausflug übers Wochenende irgendwohin, wo ich die Bikes testen kann, fehlte mir bislang die Zeit. Somit habe ich Bikes anderer Marken getestet, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, in welche Richtung ich da will. 

Die getesteten Bikes waren:


Steppenwolf Taiga FS
Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Carbon
Specialized Epic FSR Expert Carbon
Voitl mc VIII
Drössiger MT 9.0
Helius AM
Das Drössiger und das Voitl haben echt Spaß gemacht. Insgesamt lag das Drössiger vorn. Das Helius AM war auch super, ist aber definitiv nicht mein Einsatzbereich. 
Das Drössiger ist von der Bauweise einem Helius ja recht ähnlich. Die Geometrie passt vermutlich am ehesten aufs Helius RC. Um bei der Frage _RC, CC oder AC_? zu bleiben, vermute ich mal, dass das RC für mich am ehesten passt, da ich es eher straff mag, keine Reserven brauche, die Drössiger-Geometrie gepasst hat und dem RC ähnlich ist und das Helius AM, dem das AC vermutlich recht ähnlich ist, nichts für mich ist.Auf das RC würde ich bei der Probefahrtsuche auch meinen Fokus legen. Wobei das CC und das AC trotzdem auch austesten wollen würde.

Weiterhin möchte ich dann nach der Wahl des Modells noch die Entscheidung treffen, ob ich eine Rohloff möchte oder nicht, aber das ist Zukunftsmusik... ersteinmal das richtige Modell finden. Allein das wird sich noch ein wenig ziehen.
Gruß, Simon


----------



## tuxblizzard (20. September 2012)

Zwei Jahre später hole ich diesen Beitrag nochmal raus, um die noch
ausstehende Information der Entscheidung mitzuteilen.

Ich habe mich schlussendlich für ein _Helius CC_ entschieden. Um ehrlich zu
sein, war es fast ein Blindkauf, aber der Preis war unschlagbar und hat mich
das Risiko auf mich nehmen lassen.
Das Glück lief mit mir und ich habe nun ein Bike, mit dem ich sehr
zufrieden bin. An den Anbauteilen werde ich sicherlich noch Veränderungen
vornehmen, das war mir vorher klar (es war ein Komplettbike), aber das
Meiste ist funktional und läuft einfach.

Es ist ein 2008er-Modell mit 580mm Oberrohr und 110mm Vorbau und
damit komme ich bei meinen 1,78m sehr gut zurecht. Vielen mag das zu
gestreckt erscheinen, aber ich komme von einem 1993er Mountain Goat
mit starrer Gabel und 135mm Vorbau. Somit ist das Helius richtig bequem
...
Nur an meiner Bergauftechnik muss ich jetzt noch arbeiten. Das Rad steigt
da immer so sehr, das kannte ich vom Stahlhardtail garnicht :-d

Vielleicht hilft diese Information ja noch Anderen, die eine Entscheidungshilfe
brauchen.

Gruß, Simon


----------



## aka (20. September 2012)

tuxblizzard schrieb:


> Nur an meiner Bergauftechnik muss ich jetzt noch arbeiten. Das Rad steigt
> da immer so sehr, das kannte ich vom Stahlhardtail garnicht :-d


Echt - das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir ists grad umgekehrt, mein Helius CC klettert mit 130er Gabel definitiv besser als mein CC/Marathon Hardteil mit sehr vortriebslastiger Geo.


----------



## wildbiker (20. September 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings, mein Helius klettert wirklich super gut, selbst bei 150mm keine Probleme...besser als mein Marathon-fully mit 80 mm Fw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxblizzard (21. September 2012)

Hm, ist ja interessant. Eventuell muss ich da noch mal basteln. 

Mein Hardtail, dieses hier (auf dem Foto noch nicht fertig aufgebaut)





hat eine starke Sattelüberhöhung und beim bergauffahren musste ich ziemlich
 aufpassen, dass das Hinterrad nicht durchschlüpft.
Beim Helius CC habe ich den Lenker gleichauf mit dem Sattel und das Gegenteil
passiert, der Lenker kommt hoch.

Meine Ideen zur Lösung des Problems wären ein flacherer oder gar negativer
Vorbau oder eine kürzere Gabel. Am besten eröffne ich dafür einen neuen
Beitrag, weil das ja hier nicht wirklich reinpasst.

Gruß, Simon


----------



## aka (21. September 2012)

tuxblizzard schrieb:


> hat eine starke Sattelüberhöhung und beim bergauffahren musste ich ziemlich
> aufpassen, dass das Hinterrad nicht durchschlüpft.


Solche Old-School Raeder haben recht lange Kettenstreben mit den beschriebenen Effekt - das Vorderrad steigt zwar nicht so, aber wie geschildert klar auf Kosten der Traktion.
Moderene Geometrien sind da viel ausgewogener. Wie gesagt, mein CC kann ich Rampen hochdruecken die ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht schaffe (und das hat VIEL Sattelueberhoehung und einen 120er Vorbau ;-) ).


----------



## chorge (24. September 2012)

Aber das MtnGoat ist sooooo geil!!! Neid!!! Ein Klassiker, und ich wollte damals neben meinen KLEINs so gern immer eines besitzen (ganz abgesehen von nem YoEddie)!!


----------



## tuxblizzard (27. September 2012)

... ja, das Mountain Goat ist ein absolut geiler Klassiker und war auch bis vor einigen Monaten mein Lieblingsbike. 
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich seitdem ich das Helius CC habe, verärgert bin, dass ich mich all die Jahre nur
um oldschool-Bikes kümmerte. Denn der Fahrspaß ist erheblich größer. 
Ich habe jetzt auch alle meine Klassikteile zum Verkauf freigegeben. Auch das Goat wird gehen und ich kann nur jedem 
Klassikbikes-Sammler der hier mitliest empfehlen, mal etwas Moderneres zu fahren (sofern nicht schon geschehen)
und die Sammlung aufzulösen.

Gruß, Simon


----------

